# Tony the talking real life Male Tiger



## lwhitehead (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi I want to create for my Galaxy Express Train setting a real life Male Talking and thinking Tiger named Tony, what I'm afraid that Kellogg's is going to sue me.


LW


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 15, 2017)

Change his name to any other "T" name then, problem solved.


----------



## escorial (Jan 15, 2017)

tigger..ha,ha


----------



## SystemCheck (Jan 15, 2017)

lwhitehead said:


> Hi I want to create for my Galaxy Express Train setting a real life Male Talking and thinking Tiger named Tony, what I'm afraid that Kellogg's is going to sue me.
> 
> 
> LW



Won't matter if you call the tiger Alphabet if the persona/character is the same as Tony the Tiger. If Kellogg's doesn't sue you, your readers will be rolling their eyes at the lack of originality.


----------



## lwhitehead (Jan 15, 2017)

Not Tigger Tiger, he is also based on a mission from Superhero League of Hoboken were they find a Mutant talking Tiger under a Large Bell in front of a Mike telling Jokes, Callahan's has a talking thinking German Shepherd

This Tiger Jokes however tells Bad Jokes really eye rollers and growners, as for names what could be better then Tony but his does like to says it's great.

LW


----------

